# Opie-server (s/key)

## jago25_98

I've enabled opie-server opie-client,

 sorted /etc/pam.d/sshd ,

etc/ssh/sshd_config,

 restarted ssh,

 done opiepasswd  -cf (for testing)

...but on login I'm only asked for `Using keyboard-interactive authentication` ... I then have to type in my normal password twice (?)

I need to get this right. I don't want to lock myself out. 

What I'd really like is the option to put in a normal password, but also have the choice to respond to a challange using a opie key generator.  Is that result possible?

Contents of /etc/pam.d/sshd:

```
# PAM configuration for the Secure Shell service

# Read environment variables from /etc/environment and

# /etc/security/pam_env.conf.

auth       required     pam_env.so # [1]

# In Debian 4.0 (etch), locale-related environment variables were moved to

# /etc/default/locale, so read that as well.

auth       required     pam_env.so envfile=/etc/default/locale

# Standard Un*x authentication.

@include common-auth

# Disallow non-root logins when /etc/nologin exists.

account    required     pam_nologin.so

# Uncomment and edit /etc/security/access.conf if you need to set complex

# access limits that are hard to express in sshd_config.

# account  required     pam_access.so

# Standard Un*x authorization.

@include common-account

# Standard Un*x session setup and teardown.

@include common-session

# Print the message of the day upon successful login.

session    optional     pam_motd.so # [1]

# Print the status of the user's mailbox upon successful login.

session    optional     pam_mail.so standard noenv # [1]

# Set up user limits from /etc/security/limits.conf.

session    required     pam_limits.so

# Set up SELinux capabilities (need modified pam)

# session  required     pam_selinux.so multiple

# Standard Un*x password updating.

#@include common-password

auth sufficient pam_unix.so

auth sufficient pam_opie.so

auth required pam_deny.so
```

----------

